# Double Flute Rig



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Have been reading about the double fluke rig. Has anyone else tried this rig and if so, what are your thoughts? Sounds like it could be promising and could produce fish.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

It does the trick. Have had success with it but your arms will get tired. Gotta work the rod tip twice as hard


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I tried this on a drop shot and got minimal success. Never weightless but wouldn't assume much more. IMO it isn't worth trying. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i would try it weightless like you would a single fluke...they look like schooling shad and should produce some good strikes


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BassSlayerChris said:


> I tried this on a drop shot and got minimal success. Never weightless but wouldn't assume much more. IMO it isn't worth trying.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


weightless it can be a deadly way to fish. Action is completly different then dropshoting. This looks like two minnows darting back and forth and up and down just under the surface. Really cool to watch someone work it right!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's a great way to catch schooling fish. It's been a late summer through fall staple on the Ohio river chasing smallies for as long as I can remember. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

this is a great rig for smallies in the fall. I double rig my f-1 minnows and catch a bunch of smallies at mohawk dam in early fall when the water starts its cool down.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I am going to try this tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen this rig tied two ways:

1) using a three way swivel
2) 2 one way swivels , 1 tied to the main line , and the other sliding on the main line.

Any one have a preferred method?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Govbarney said:


> I have seen this rig tied two ways:
> 
> 1) using a three way swivel
> 2) 2 one way swivels , 1 tied to the main line , and the other sliding on the main line.
> ...


I use the sliding swivel. It doesn't tangle as much that way.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I tried it with the sliding swivel. Didn't have too much trouble with snagging each other, but I didn't get any bites either. Current was too fast where I was so I couldn't use it for long. I'll try it again elsewhere. It looked good, though.


----------

